# Petco rat manor replacement parts available



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

After answering a bunch of questions on Petco's site regarding the Petco Rat Manor cage, I did some searching and found that replacement ramps, shelves, and mesh mid floor can be purchased at http://www.critter-cages.com/index....arch_in_description=1&keyword=petco+rat+manor

Just an FYI. I am wondering if it would be possible to make the Petco Rat Manor even higher using two cages?
I am thinking you could by removing the top of the cage, adding an additional replacement mesh mid floor, then adding the other cage on top. This would make the Petco Rat Manor three levels high instead of two. Hmmm.....


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

if it is sturdy enough that could work i have never worked with that cage before. you would need some hardware to attache it. i seen a picture of the cage i would just sit 2 of them next to each other get a hole in the side and connect them.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Only problem with that is that the cages drop into drop pans so you would have this 4 inch wall between the two cages if you did them side by side.


----------

